#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Night spots in Jakarta...

## kingwilly

*Re: Jakarta* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *an interested person*
_Hullo King Willy._
_I have to go to Jakarta next month for business and was wondering if you had some suggestions for nightlife? I usually stay at the Shangri la which has BATS - all well and good - however this tiem I thought I might try and explore some other night life establishments._
_Any ideas?_

g'day mate,

sorta depends on yer preferences. 

similar to BATS - is Tiga Pulah and CJ's.

prefer house/dance music etc (without necessarily finding loads of P4P gals, tho its hard not to)

try Public, X2, embassy, vertigo, 

actually i do recommend Red Square (ask taxi for Athenia Plaza next to Seneyan City Plaza) 

have ya been to BLok M - suits some. i enjoy the place sometimes, good for a late night wander.

if u prefer hard core music - cant go past stadium in kota!

----------


## Fast Eddie

I've not been to Jakarta yet, and i'm curious to know how you rate the nightlife there compared to Bangkok?

----------


## kingwilly

^ umm, since i'm in Jakarta also i guess i can answer this.

took me a little while to get used to it. but now it has really grown on me, quite like it and do prefer it.

but, 

it is more expensive.

there is no go-go bars

very few beer bars

more spread out

there is more variety in discos and clubs (with and without freelancers)

----------


## kingwilly

OI!

dont forget indo's have bigger (natural) tits than thai girls (in general)

and there is no such thing as the bar fine system, so usually u can just take them when ever you want, but if u fall fer a girl that actually works there, you'll more than likely need to wait until she finishes work around 2 or 3ish.

Oh and no closing times either, which can be a good or bad thing depending on how early u start work!

----------


## slimboyfat

nice to post the info KW/mrT, but does it really take two of you, or are you just doing it to wind me up?

----------


## kingwilly

> nice to post the info KW/mrT, but does it really take two of you, or are you just doing it to wind me up?


Jaysus mayte, are you trying to kill all my credibility? once me missus browses this place and reads all the crap about tits and bargals and whores and stuff that KW talks about getting up to, if she thinks that i'm the same fella, 


*shiver runs down his spine*


I dont even wanna think about it!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

KW - Do they have English re-writers in Jakarta? If so, can you get one. Ta.

----------


## kingwilly

I just warned a member not to expect too much of blok m - its a nice place and all, can have a quiet drink, after midnight a couple of the bars get busy, always plenty of gals if u want, but soi cowboy in aint.

try exactly 7 bars plus one disco.

here's a pic of the street



here's one of an inside shot, a few gals, a pool table or two plus a band.



BTW - most taxi's will not really understand what u want when ya ask for Blok m (since it is a large area, district)

tell them blok m, and then jalan falatehan

i suppose u pronouce it like  "juuluun faal'ai tai'hun"

----------


## Sir Burr

Is the Tambora still going?
There was also a pub opposite the Hilton, or, Sheraton?

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

Bats: Shangri La 
Rear bar in the restaurant
Mural of me with a parrot on my shoulder.

----------


## Butterfly

I think I know who is asking, nice report KW, almost makes me want to go despite Jakarta being a shithole

----------


## Blake7

C'mon Moog, post your Jakarta research...

----------


## kingwilly

> Is the Tambora still going?
> There was also a pub opposite the Hilton, or, Sheraton?


or dont mean the Tanamur do you ?




> TANAMUR  Jl. Tanah Abang Timur, No.14, Central Jakarta  The great grand-lady of Jakarta discotheques that's been continually reinventing herself since 1970. Recent indications are that the lady has finally been tamed but she still occasionally fires on weekends with wicked catwalk-prancing dancers, a great male to female ratio - and a great male to male ratio for the more cheerfully inclined.


havent been there meself....

----------


## kingwilly

> Bats: Shangri La 
> Rear bar in the restaurant
> Mural of me with a parrot on my shoulder.


BATS is famous for being a high-priced skanky hoe pick up joint, prolly suit a few of us right to the ground!

(tho its not the only place like this around town)

CJ's at hotel mulia and Tigah Pulah at Hotel Meridien are also full of freelancers. (but watch out for the price of drinks, minimum 200baht for a beer or mixer....

----------


## Blake7

where do the best looking hookers hang out Kingwilly?

----------


## Sir Burr

No, not the Tanamur. That's a disco.
The Tambora ia a large, sleazy pick-up place. You should check it out. Most Taxi drivers know it.

----------


## kingwilly

> I think I know who is asking,


i cannot say a word....




> nice report KW, almost makes me want to go despite Jakarta being a shithole


cheers, but ya know, the city grows on ya, i really like the place now.

but careful you might think you'll find a gal like this.....



her name is Divina - big indo celeb....

you'll turn up to the bars and find these....and think, not too bad



but by the end of the night you'll be more likely to end up with ....

----------


## slimboyfat

i think mrT knows more about hookers than KW.

nice try though KW

better wait for the whore master to give us his expert opinion.

what is the price range for the ladies in the second picture?

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> where do the best looking hookers hang out


The 5* hotel bars. You just have to be selective. It is a buyers market and prices similar to Soi Cowboy.

Try Glodok area if you want some teenage hardbody at a bargain price.

Forget Blok M.

----------


## kingwilly

> i think mrT knows more about hookers than KW.


wot the hell? u trying to kill my squeaky clean rep??  :Sad:  




> nice try though KW
> 
> better wait for the whore master to give us his expert opinion.
> 
> what is the price range for the ladies in the second picture?




who's that ? DD ?

apparently the type of gals in the 2nd pic are about 350,000 rupiah for a night.

(about $35 or 1200 baht)

----------


## Butterfly

> apparently the type of gals in the 2nd pic are about 350,000 rupiah for a night.


Quite reasonable, anal ?

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Blake7
> 
> 
> where do the best looking hookers hang out
> 
> 
> The 5* hotel bars. You just have to be selective. It is a buyers market and prices similar to Soi Cowboy.
> 
> Try Glodok area if you want some teenage hardbody at a bargain price.
> ...


i've always wondered wot makes a hoe, better looking or more classy......

is it the soi 33 factor?? dress them up bit and they are 'somehow' better lookin? or more classy?

glodok or kota (china town areas in da north of jakarta) are also good places to find various chemicals, and, strangely enough, also a good place to get murdered or robbed. 

blokm has plenty of hoes (not really many non-hoes or regular indo's)

and i've heard that the gals that dont pick up by 1 or 2 in the 5* hotels just then make their way to the blok anyway...

also the area where i live is supposed to be slightly classy, they bill it as the professionals city, its 5 mins from the tollway, however, the access road containes loads of ladyboys or _waria_ and plenty of girls just loitering.... I've heard that they are called serpong girls, apparently that means sucky sucky girls......

go figure wot that means....

----------


## slimboyfat

i think butterfly would like to hear more about the ladyboys, especially as you never answered his question. i assume he was asking a question and not just giving you a new nickname

----------


## kingwilly

> i think butterfly would like to hear more about the ladyboys, especially as you never answered his question. i assume he was asking a question and not just giving you a new nickname


aaaaah, IC, i assume you want are waitin wiv baited breath 4 dat answer also....

we'll have to wait for KW to sober up and answer it cos i wouldnt know anything about that!

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

There are only KW and mrT seem to enjoy this thread the most.

 :Aussie:

----------


## kingwilly

^ oi - there is about 7 other posters on this thread! i'm juz trying to help out!

----------


## Whiteshiva

What about the Tavern bar at Hotel Ariaduta (sp?).  They used to have some pretty good bands playing there.

----------


## slimboyfat

> ^ oi - there is about 7 other posters on this thread! i'm juz trying to help out!


can you drink some of that potion that turns you into Mr KW and reply to some of the questions please

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

*"the area where i live is supposed to be slightly classy, they bill it as the professionals city, its 5 mins from the tollway, however, the access road containes loads of ladyboys or waria and plenty of girls just loitering.... I've heard that they are called serpong girls, apparently that means sucky sucky girls......"*

The Banjir Kanal.......or what I used to call the "River of Pooh" ??

Mentally retarded girls and all sorts of pond life, who would shag you for $3 in sheds. 



I used to go for sunday promenades there.

----------


## kingwilly

erm, no.

----------


## kingwilly

> [ 
> 
>  reply to some of the questions please


I've answered most of the questions!

oh anal! why would you went to do that? I assume its possible.

----------


## slimboyfat

how safe is it? (with regards to getting mugged etc)

are there areas where you can safely walk from pub to pub at 3am?

dont flame me - i have never been to jakarta so really have no idea

----------


## kingwilly

> how safe is it? (with regards to getting mugged etc)
> 
> are there areas where you can safely walk from pub to pub at 3am?
> 
> dont flame me - i have never been to jakarta so really have no idea


bascially its pretty safe, walk around at 3.00am and so forth is fine.

but most pubs/bar/clubs are miles from each other, so u tend not to walk anywhere anyway.

except blokm - which has 7 or 8 bars on one little strip. 

to be honest i've never felt threatened physically, tho u can lose wallets and phones etc.

----------


## Fabian

> There are only KW and mrT seem to enjoy this thread the most.


Yeah, and I guess he made the e-mail cited in the first post up as well.

----------


## kingwilly

^ nah i didnt. but whateva, sorry thought some of ya might like to travel once in awhile.

ya dont have to read any my posts or threads if ya dont wanna.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

What's the cheapest flight option from BKK to JKT?

----------


## kingwilly

if you don't wind messing word a little you could  Air Asia if to Kl or Sing ad then for Asia to Jkt for another $100 or so

 around about $300 or so  most do stop overs in kl or Sing  only direct option is thai and you can get $330  veteran if you flying  midweek as opposed  to almost $ 450 to $5oo

 (unless you have a useless  cvnt travel agent who  charges the price of Her ticket 2 days before u due to leave -d then you can pay $590!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Is it worth a visit and would a visitor be looked after properly?

----------


## kingwilly

depends who mate.

nah, seriously, yes worth a visit IMHO.

and for a prick like you, of course i'll look after ya.

bearing in mind that i live an hour south of South Jakarta!

----------


## Sir Burr

> bearing in mind that i live an hour south of South Jakarta!


That would be in the Java Sea wouldn't it?

----------


## kingwilly

^ nope. - takes 4 hours to drive (from my house) to the south Java sea! 

(we are talking about driving on Indo roads here mate!)

----------


## peterpan

> if you don't wind messing word a little you could Air Asia if to Kl or Sing ad then for Asia to Jkt for another $100 or so


 Can anyone translate this and other posts by Mr T for me ?

----------


## kingwilly

^ sorry that is pretty bad! 

Direct = ThaiAir and expensive - about $400

Via singapore or KL = Garuda plus others slightly less expensive $300

for the brave, get airasia or other low cost plane flights, but you cannot book all the way through, you'll need to book 2 seperate legs, ie BKK-KL then KL-JKT = possibly around $200

----------


## slimboyfat

and bear in mind that AirAsia flights singapore/thailand seem to be delayed by more than 2 hours in about 70&#37; of my dealings with them, so good luck with your connecting flight!

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

Are you in the Bogor/Puncak area Mr T?

----------


## kingwilly

^ erm no, he is in Bintaro area.

but anyway dont noone rush here at the moment, Ramadhan means many places closed or else close early!  :Sad:

----------


## sabang

I thought BATS was a dump- full of overpriced Freelancers aggressively trying to hook up with expense account suits.
A nearby hotel to the Shang- the Radisson or Ramada? - has a better place, although it's still the same formula.

Jakarta is a dump, and the traffic is horrendous. It also sprawls- it really benefits to be with someone that knows the ropes here.

Cafe Batavia is a nice place to have a meal in an old colonial setting. Thoroughly sick of BATS and the Hard Rock Cafe- where most of my colleagues wanted to hang out- I just went for a bit of a stroll after a meal at Batavia, walked into a small bar and hooked up with a much better example of local talent than the mercenaries at BATS.

----------


## kingwilly

Cafe Batavia is a nice place, i didnt really think it was a nitespot tho...

I quite like Hard Rock - much better and bigger than the version in Bangkok.

Are you in Jkt now?

----------


## sabang

^ Na mate, just went there for biz a few times.
Batavia is a nice restaurant sure, not a nitespot. Quite liked that part of JKT tho'.
The Hard Rock is pleasant enough, but there weren't many people there when I was around.

----------

